# Sterling ATM's



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

I used to use my Debit Card in Cyprus to withdraw Sterling from an ATM,are there any ATM's in Portugal where I can withdraw Sterling?

Many thanks




David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Vast majority, there are odd freestanding ones that won't connect to UK, but you can only use UK card to withdraw *Euros* not Sterling max amount 200€,


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Canoeman,some retires in TRNC used to use a specific ATM that issued Sterling,they would remove the Sterling pension from their UK bank,and change it for best rate at Bureau de Change,a far better exchange rate than the official,my question relates to this senario.






David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Wrong way here then as ATM's exchange rate is always bad plus you have a charge from your UK Bank, plus if your not in a holiday hotspot you'd be surprised how difficult it is to exchange money, exchange rate for UK pensions paid direct by Pension Service into Portuguese Bank isn't bad, you have to allow an extra 5 days for transfer. 

We do 1 that way then others decide as when we want to bring in, our PT Bank has a free transfer with days business exchange rate or I still use a Broker for anything +£3000 as I have a good deal


----------

